# Tall piles made with pickup trucks + plow



## DFLS

Post your tallest pile made with your truck + plow.

I have one just inches over 8 feet high @ 21:00 in this video:


----------



## Spool it up

shoot , you guys dont carry spare wipers ??? i swap mine out every few hours when i cant see . Rain-X helps big time along with an overheated windshieldThumbs Up


----------



## DFLS

Spool it up;1604043 said:


> shoot , you guys dont carry spare wipers ??? i swap mine out every few hours when i cant see . Rain-X helps big time along with an overheated windshieldThumbs Up


I do carry spare wipers. This storm had brand new ones. The main reason the wipers were on high was for the camera - so it didn't focus on the windshield. Next time I will use the focus hold...


----------



## alldayrj

man that pile could almost dunk lol
i'm glad i just bought a power v myself. 
you always have high stacking deep snow videos, don't plow with the storm?


----------



## grandview

Few yrs ago.


----------



## cornbinder

oh my gosh, i've never seen anybody go back and forth so much pushing piles! i kept wondering when you where gonna push threw .......................you didn'tLOL


----------



## GMCHD plower

DLFS- Is that the "spare" plow truck sitting under the snowbank? Any pictures of it?


----------



## DFLS

GMCHD plower;1604957 said:


> DLFS- Is that the "spare" plow truck sitting under the snowbank? Any pictures of it?


The white one I use mostly for pulling the landscape trailer and carting kids around. It is a little long for tight driveways and there is no pull plow on it and stock tires. It is a backup for plowing, both plows fit both trucks too. The 9'2 plow on the white truck is used but looks new. Boss plows are (mostly) interchangeable. Here is a bed full of fresh powder, the wind kept the snow level with the sides of the bed.










That is a natural drift on the hood/windshield/roof.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

heres a shot of the new plow from this morning


----------



## Deerewashed

wanna sell the backup plow??? hahaha, super nice condition.


----------



## elitelawnteam1

1olddogtwo;1605461 said:


> heres a shot of the new plow from this morning


FAKE! THE PLOW ISN'T EVEN ATTACHED! LOL:laughing:


----------



## linycctitan

From the blizzard 2 weeks ago. Not bad for a 1/2 ton jap truck with a 7'6" Snoway, lol.


----------



## DFLS

alldayrj;1604792 said:


> man that pile could almost dunk lol
> i'm glad i just bought a power v myself.
> you always have high stacking deep snow videos, don't plow with the storm?


Always plow with the storm, except Nemo/Charlotte. My other videos with untouched deep snow are mostly accounts that can wait or owners are in Fla.


----------



## DFLS

Deerewashed;1605998 said:


> wanna sell the backup plow??? hahaha, super nice condition.


I'll sell my 8'2 power V for $3000 (without truck mount or controls) it does have the rubber flap and formed cutting edges


----------



## fordtruck661

Can you make a walk around video of your truck setup??....I sure wish I had a V plow for this storm.....It was a PIA with my 8' straight blade. Looks like most of your accounts have people with lots of $$$$ I see one with a personal tennis court and most are big houses.


----------



## kurtandshan

Here is the only pile pic I have...its gotten a little bigger.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

heres another shot


----------



## DFLS

1olddogtwo;1607381 said:


> heres another shot


You're cheating the plow is holding up the pile... haha


----------



## DFLS

fordtruck661;1606595 said:


> Can you make a walk around video of your truck setup??....I sure wish I had a V plow for this storm.....It was a PIA with my 8' straight blade. Looks like most of your accounts have people with lots of $$$$ I see one with a personal tennis court and most are big houses.


Yeah I have a few with $$$$ but most don't like to part with it. Lots of smaller ones too though, 40 total. Here is a vid I made 5 years ago the truck is now black where it was silver, I replaced the plywood sides with real wood and the rear facing strobes have been replaced with Whelen tir6 LEDs.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DFLS;1607448 said:


> You're cheating the plow is holding up the pile... haha


I was checking the cutting edge wear from the drivers seat....LOL


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Wish i took a pic of the pile i had at my hotel i plow, it was atleast 10 foot high.


----------



## cet

THEGOLDPRO;1607491 said:


> Wish i took a pic of the pile at the hotel i plow at, it was atleast 10 foot high.


Your Mom doesn't let you bring your girlfriends home?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

No she's a devout christian woman.


----------



## linycctitan

Trust me, nobody wants to see what pile you plowed at the No-tell Motel...


----------



## scott3430

The parked white Dodge looks like some kind of snow monster - with all the snow drifted on the hood.


----------



## DieselSlug

Holy crap, i cant stack much over 5'. My plow just doesn't go up that high.


----------



## Mark13

Here's a picture from the other day.


----------



## REAPER

One of many that line the lots.


----------



## darryl g

Some of mine. I don't tend to take many pics when I'm out plowing. These are from 2 years ago. I tend to spread them and push them back rather than build them high. It's a real drag when you ramp up to make a tall one and drop through it and hang up...makes for a lot of shoveling.


----------



## Antlerart06

My MPV stacking snow


----------



## lino9408

REAPER;1612492 said:


> One of many that line the lots.
> 
> View attachment 124731


Is that at harvest bible chapel?


----------



## Mark13

lino9408;1612930 said:


> Is that at harvest bible chapel?


Looks like a hotel or something, wrong color and style building for the Harvest in C. Lake.


----------



## lino9408

Mark13;1612938 said:


> Looks like a hotel or something, wrong color and style building for the Harvest in C. Lake.


I actually clean the hotel (country inn) and the harvest chapel is right next too it lol


----------



## REAPER

lino9408;1612930 said:


> Is that at harvest bible chapel?


Yes the lot I plow is HBC. We do all their locations. Elgin is a huge one with just over a mile of road as well.


----------



## REAPER

Here is that same pile after the last storm. Had to lose some parking spots to the mountain this time and is to late in season to move snow off site.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Heres a couple of videos from last week


----------



## DFLS

scott3430;1610190 said:


> The parked white Dodge looks like some kind of snow monster - with all the snow drifted on the hood.


The truck was facing South, the wind blew a drift right from the snow packed bed up over the cab to the hood.

The Abominable Ram


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Holy massive picture Batman! I could probably see if you greased your hinge pin from here!


----------



## xgiovannix12

2006Sierra1500;1626754 said:


> Holy massive picture Batman! I could probably see if you greased your hinge pin from here!


Bhahaha MY page went all cockeyed :laughing:


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

I can zoom out to 25%. THEN the pic looks normal sized


----------



## potskie

I make out ok with my XLS.


----------



## darryl g

REAPER;1612492 said:


> One of many that line the lots.
> 
> View attachment 124731


That seems like an awful lot of snow to have that close to a building. Obviously I don't know that lot, but I would do everything I could to avoid pushing that much snow that close to a building, mostly for emergency access reasons and to avoid it melting and running off and refreezing in the lane. Is there no better place to put that snow?


----------



## REAPER

darryl g;1626930 said:


> That seems like an awful lot of snow to have that close to a building. Obviously I don't know that lot, but I would do everything I could to avoid pushing that much snow that close to a building, mostly for emergency access reasons and to avoid it melting and running off and refreezing in the lane. Is there no better place to put that snow?


It's an optical illusion. That building is next to the lot but still at least 75 ft away. There is grass and sidewalk between them.


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

MVP 2013 3500 Dmax


----------



## f250harvest




----------



## Noobie2012

*Last Storm of 2012/2013*

With some creative piling, the little MD75 doesn't do too shabby.wesport
PS: Sorry about the sideways pics. Tried editing with no luck.


----------



## tattood_1

Heres the only pic I could find.


----------



## snowish10

tattood_1 how do you like the pro plus wings?


----------



## tattood_1

snowish10;1639160 said:


> tattood_1 how do you like the pro plus wings?


They work good, but if they wasn't already on the plow when I bought it used, I would have just bought pro wings. I don't think they are that much better for the cost difference.


----------



## snomasters

1olddogtwo;1605461 said:


> heres a shot of the new plow from this morning


Good looking truck


----------



## Antlerart06

DFLS;1604027 said:


> Post your tallest pile made with your truck + plow.
> 
> I have one just inches over 8 feet high @ 21:00 in this video:


Sorry that a boring video how many times did you plow that one spot.
I didn't watch it all


----------



## leigh

Back in the 80's we used to have contests to see who could push the highest.Remember having to be pulled off the pile a few times!All 4 wheels off the ground.No more, I don't even try to stack high,to much stress on equp. I come back at my leisure between storms if needed and stack/ move snow with a machine ,more$$$ less breakage.Guess I'm becoming an old fart!


----------



## Antlerart06

leigh;1675299 said:


> Back in the 80's we used to have contests to see who could push the highest.Remember having to be pulled off the pile a few times!All 4 wheels off the ground.No more, I don't even try to stack high,to much stress on equp. I come back at my leisure between storms if needed and stack/ move snow with a machine ,more$$$ less breakage.Guess I'm becoming an old fart!


Take time learn other ways to earn some $$$$ That's what I do Drive my Loader tractor push piles back and making more $$$


----------



## kimber750

leigh;1675299 said:


> Back in the 80's we used to have contests to see who could push the highest.Remember having to be pulled off the pile a few times!All 4 wheels off the ground.No more, I don't even try to stack high,to much stress on equp. I come back at my leisure between storms if needed and stack/ move snow with a machine ,more$$$ less breakage.Guess I'm becoming an old fart!


I second coming back later to stack snow.


----------

